# Cleaning bearings with gasoline



## basstender10.6 (May 28, 2011)

Is it safe to soak trailer bearings in gasoline to clean them?


----------



## dj722000 (May 28, 2011)

If you want to clean them and safely I wouldn't. If any thing I would wipe them down really good and spray brake clean on them, blow off with a compressor really good without letting them free spin and then repack them immediately.


----------



## crazymanme2 (May 28, 2011)

I used to do it all the time.Now I use mineral spirits. :roll:


----------



## gouran01 (May 28, 2011)

gasoline wont hurt em at all, thats how we use to do it at the garage i worked at back in the day for vehicles. Just make sure completely dry before repacking so the gas don't dilute the grease.


----------



## dj722000 (May 29, 2011)

The correct solvent for anything petroleum based is mineral spirits. It costs half as much as gasoline, works better, and isn't an extreme safety hazard.

I agree, it will not hurt them, It isnt cheaper.....Is a LOT more dangerous......and WILL eventually ruin your day, and nowadays there is much cheaper ways since gas is almost the price of gold. [-X 

Have to remember, we actually dont know one another and our capabilities and or our shop setup. So as a safety feature I would highly suggest not doing this. I for one dont want to hear of anyone sayng how they forgot they were playing in gas and lit a ciggy (pipe, cigar, whatever) and now dont have eye lashs or brows and 3rd degree burns on there hands.

Use mineral spirits. We all would sleep peacefully at night. Always safety since you may want to fish today or tomorrow. =D>


----------



## basstender10.6 (May 29, 2011)

dj722000 said:


> The correct solvent for anything petroleum based is mineral spirits. It costs half as much as gasoline, works better, and isn't an extreme safety hazard.
> 
> I agree, it will not hurt them, It isnt cheaper.....Is a LOT more dangerous......and WILL eventually ruin your day, and nowadays there is much cheaper ways since gas is almost the price of gold. [-X
> 
> ...


Thanks for your help. I actually used gasoline because I was kind of in a hurry to get my trailer ready, and it was amazing the amount of dirt that was in the bottom of the jar when I was done. Now my bearings are freshly packed and for the next time I have to clean them, I will know what to buy.


----------

